# Targeting cuffs



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

For al of you that have made your own cuffs. What did you use for your creation either for a suit, bite sleeve etc.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

do you mean cuffs for the dog to target to bite?

or 

or cuffs that make the dog avoid biting certain areas? 

by either blocking the dog from biting, or making it uncomfortable for it to bite?


----------



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

To avoid an area.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

you could use leather or soccer shin guards


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I was working last night at the homeless shelter when I heard intense barking. I look out the window only to see a local drug dealer with his pitt lab mix doing protection with one of the crack heads. They were using one of the towels we issue wrapped around the forarm. I assume the dog was not biting hard if at all.
...I shook my head and went back to work. Dog sport must be really catching on..lol.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

wesley stephens said:


> For al of you that have made your own cuffs. What did you use for your creation either for a suit, bite sleeve etc.


Cut a 5 gal bucket in two and you have two pieces make straps or use duct tape. Cheap, yet effective.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with kevin if it comes to this.

If you can work the dog on a backtie and only let him bite where you want.


----------



## Ivan hammel (Jan 2, 2013)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Cut a 5 gal bucket in two and you have two pieces make straps or use duct tape. Cheap, yet effective.



Wouldn't a hard plastic bucket cause some tooth damage if that dog did bite that area?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It could, yes. That is why I would rather use a backtie without a plastic bucket. Dogs can break teeth on toys, hitting the ground when picking up toys, biting suits and sleeves. It is a hazard you have to realize with a dog that bites.





Ivan hammel said:


> Wouldn't a hard plastic bucket cause some tooth damage if that dog did bite that area?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Ivan hammel said:


> Wouldn't a hard plastic bucket cause some tooth damage if that dog did bite that area?


yeah of course, but things happen. Control the outcome, backtie, box, etc. However, unless you cut a bucket in half and actually feel how soft the plastic is outside its original configuration, I can see how most would think that. 
Its really not that bad and have seen dogs sink their teeth in many times and to date, no injuries, they learn quickly what NOT to bite.....and isn't that the intent?


----------



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

Than you for your advice.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Cut a 5 gal bucket in two and you have two pieces make straps or use duct tape. Cheap, yet effective.


 
I have done something similar to the bucket, but cut a piece of thin sheet plastic out of a container lid and punched holes in it for laces. it looks like a thin plastic forearm gaunlet. it worked well, after biting it a couple of times the dog avoided it and went in the pocket.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I've used some of those flexible cutting boards. They are made to resist puncture by sharp hard things lol. They are remarkably tough but not sharp on the edges like cut plastic so they won't cut the dogs mouth, and are easy to punch holes in and lace over an arm/sleeve/whatever


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> I've used some of those flexible cutting boards. They are made to resist puncture by sharp hard things lol. They are remarkably tough but not sharp on the edges like cut plastic so they won't cut the dogs mouth, and are easy to punch holes in and lace over an arm/sleeve/whatever


I rounded off the cut edges with a dremel tool. \\/


----------

